
Algorithms can’t solve CS gender gap - Husafan
http://www.browndailyherald.com/algorithms-can-t-solve-cs-gender-gap-1.2470860
======
burgerbrain
_"But getting women to take their first class in the department can often be
difficult"_

 _"Women in Computer Science declined to comment for this story. "The issue of
women being underrepresented in the sciences is deeply complicated, and I am
concerned that simplifying it to fit within the space constraints of a
newspaper article will result in misunderstandings,""_

I think these are both great quotes. Every other week it seems someone posts
an article making huge leaps in logic or making unfounded allegations. Nobody
is doing this issue a service by oversimplifying it.

